# Seiko Kinetic Sports 200



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Well. I have in my possession a rather nice looking 5M43-0A40 Seiko Kinetic 200m. Cost?....nowt!

Its not running, and my mate had been quoted Â£95 to get it serviced (in his opinion more than it'd cost to buy a new one!), so it was headed for the bin.

I rescued it for parts really as the bracelet, sapphlex glass, case and bezel are all in really great condition (apart from the bezel missing its luminous dot at 12 o'clock). But now, as I look at it, its too nice to pull apart.

Again, I have to apologise profusely for the lack of pictures, but generally speaking, is this watch worth saving? If not it will end up on the sales page as a spare or repair/donor watch.

I dont have an objection to using Seiko's service centre, but near Â£100 sounds a lot, even for a kinetic diver.

Advice gentlemen please! Cheers.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just get a new rechargeable cell put in


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Griff said:


> Just get a new rechargeable cell put in


 What would that entail and how much to fit?

Is that a better option than simply having the kinetic 5M movement serviced?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Here is a previous post relating to your model and problem

Seiko Kinetic Sports 200 Type 5m43 - 0a40

Also a step by step guide here

How to change the Capacitor of a SEIKO 5M42* Kinetic

Good luck

Derek


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

kevkojak said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Just get a new rechargeable cell put in
> ...


If you can change a battery then you can change the cell in one of these, there is only a tiny bit more to do, the kits are on ebay :good:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Would that by-pass the service? Is it essentially a module exchange, or just another component to conserve charge?

When I rotate the watch I can hear the rotor whirring inside, but the second hand doesn't want to know. Wont budge an inch.

So from that, I'd assume a service is essential?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

kevkojak said:


> Would that by-pass the service? Is it essentially a module exchange, or just another component to conserve charge?
> 
> When I rotate the watch I can hear the rotor whirring inside, but the second hand doesn't want to know. Wont budge an inch.
> 
> So from that, I'd assume a service is essential?


Theyre a robust movement, its more than likely to be the capacitor, the older ones fail. Its just a rechargable battery.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

minkle said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Would that by-pass the service? Is it essentially a module exchange, or just another component to conserve charge?
> ...


Cool. That seems like some sound advice that could save me a few quid. So if I pick up the rechargable cell they're a doddle to fit? Are they watch specific? I dont wanna end up buying the wrong one!

I hate to sound like a layman but internal workings are still a mystery to me! What sort of money are these kits? Cheers for all the help with it.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

kevkojak said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > kevkojak said:
> ...


I'll send you a PM shortly..


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi, It's a relatively simple straight forward job to do. I found tha hardest part was getting the case back off. Don't be tempted to try to get it off using the points of pliers or anything like that. Buy a proper three point case back removal tool. They're not expensive. Make sure you get the three point one though. The two point ones can slip out easily if you're not very careful/lucky.

All you need then is a set of decent small screwdrivers. No those plastic handled ones you got in your christmas cracker won't do ! Get a set of screwdrivers and also be prepared to maybe have to sand them down to make them an exact fit in the tiny screws you'll be undoing. I sanded mine down on a sheet of 400 grade paper.

Take it slowly and carefully and you'll be fine. It's fiddly but the satisfaction when you've finished and it's back up and running is great. I didn't try and hold the screws with tweezers when refitting them as they would tend to get shot out of the tweezers never to be seen again. Far easier to put the most minute touch of vaseline or light grease on the tip of the screwdriver, use it to hold the screw and then once the screw is engaged and done up a couple of turns, clean off all traces of the grease with a cotton bud stick.

Take it easy and slowly and you'll be fine. Good luck. Be sure to let us know how you get on. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Service Engineer said:


> Hi, It's a relatively simple straight forward job to do. I found tha hardest part was getting the case back off. Don't be tempted to try to get it off using the points of pliers or anything like that. Buy a proper three point case back removal tool. They're not expensive. Make sure you get the three point one though. The two point ones can slip out easily if you're not very careful/lucky.
> 
> All you need then is a set of decent small screwdrivers. No those plastic handled ones you got in your christmas cracker won't do ! Get a set of screwdrivers and also be prepared to maybe have to sand them down to make them an exact fit in the tiny screws you'll be undoing. I sanded mine down on a sheet of 400 grade paper.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Mike (minkle) has pointed me in the right direction. I'm gonna buy the parts and have a go at swapping the capacitor myself.

My concern was that it was more of a job than swapping the cell.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

